# Az desert millipede care



## Beastie (Jul 31, 2016)

Hello all, last night when we got home we had an adorable little millipede by our door. My 4 year old daughter is a huge bug lover and would like to keep him/her. I'm reading that they're fairly easy to keep so I'm willing to give it a try I just want to make sure I'm going about this correctly. I read the care sheet on here that says 50% rotting leaves and bark to 50% coconut fiber, I have a huge oak tree out back (we don't use pesticides) that has tons of leaf litter, I'm guessing that's probably where she came from anyway so I'm assuming I can mix that with the coconut bark? We stuck him/her in a small container last night with coconut bark and it burrowed pretty quickly. Also shouldn't I mist daily or every few days? My house stays pretty humid do to our swamp cooler. How often should I offer fruits/veggies/cat food and do I need to use calcium powder to dust the food?


----------



## ErinM31 (Jul 31, 2016)

Beastie said:


> Hello all, last night when we got home we had an adorable little millipede by our door. My 4 year old daughter is a huge bug lover and would like to keep him/her. I'm reading that they're fairly easy to keep so I'm willing to give it a try I just want to make sure I'm going about this correctly. I read the care sheet on here that says 50% rotting leaves and bark to 50% coconut fiber, I have a huge oak tree out back (we don't use pesticides) that has tons of leaf litter, I'm guessing that's probably where she came from anyway so I'm assuming I can mix that with the coconut bark? We stuck him/her in a small container last night with coconut bark and it burrowed pretty quickly. Also shouldn't I mist daily or every few days? My house stays pretty humid do to our swamp cooler. How often should I offer fruits/veggies/cat food and do I need to use calcium powder to dust the food?


Oooh, what a beautiful millipede! Congratulations!  It looks like a species of Atopetholidae, not one of the ones regularly kept in the hobby, so it may take some trial and error to find the right conditions and it is possible that it may be one of those very difficult to keep in captivity -- I do not know. The good thing is that you have some idea of its natural habitat and so that is what I would go by.  The set-up you have sounds good but be careful with the humidity/moisture levels. The dessert species _Orthoporus ornatus_ likes humidity but requires high ventilation so I mist often but the water evaporates just as quickly and while I try to keep the lower layers of substrate slightly moist, the top is mostly dry. My guess would be that your millipede might do well with a similar set-up. Definitely add the oak leaves -- I would put them on top of the substrate but you could mix some of them in while the millipede is out and about. (You don't want to accidentally injure it while it is burrowed -- a serious risk if it is in the process of molting. On that note, don't be alarmed if the millipede is out of sight for several weeks. I know it is tempting to look for them, but either it is perfectly fine and molting and your interference risks injuring and killing it, or it is already dying and there is nothing you can do for it. I know that can be hard, but I have learned the hard way, and that is worse.  ) I would offer a variety of small amounts of veggies and catfood once a week or every other week -- best in a shallow dish so that you can remove all that is uneaten after a day or two and avoid attracting pests. It shouldn't be necessary to use calcium powder, especially if the millipede eats the catfood, which should have a good amount of calcium in it. If it does not eat any petfood, then you might mix a SMALL amount of calcium powder into an area of the substrate. Mostly I have had good results with this, but I did have one species that was quite sensitive to the resulting change in pH.

Please keep us updated on your lovely new millipede!  Btw, if these happen to be common in your area, I would LOVE to purchase or trade for some (I have a ton of baby _Narceus americanus_ growing up -- a very hardy and easy to keep millipede but not found further west than a state or two beyond the Mississippi River).


----------



## Beastie (Jul 31, 2016)

I honestly haven't seen a milli in the wild since I was a kid which is why myself (and my husband) were so excited. My daughter was just in love with it but she just loves all things creepy crawly, maybe she will grow up to be an entomologist! The tub it is in is kinda small (16oz deli) so I was planning on rehoming her to something a bit larger, I would be very careful pulling it/him/her out of course but if you think the deli cup is sufficient I'll just add leaves and such to it. It's probably just under 3" in length though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Jul 31, 2016)

Beastie said:


> I honestly haven't seen a milli in the wild since I was a kid which is why myself (and my husband) were so excited. My daughter was just in love with it but she just loves all things creepy crawly, maybe she will grow up to be an entomologist! The tub it is in is kinda small (16oz deli) so I was planning on rehoming her to something a bit larger, I would be very careful pulling it/him/her out of course but if you think the deli cup is sufficient I'll just add leaves and such to it. It's probably just under 3" in length though.


A shoebox-sized Sterilite container would probably be ideal. I agree that 16 oz is too small for more than temporary keeping of a millipede that size. I hope your millipede does well! Very cool find!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beastie (Jul 31, 2016)

ErinM31 said:


> A shoebox-sized Sterilite container would probably be ideal. I agree that 16 oz is too small for more than temporary keeping of a millipede that size. I hope your millipede does well! Very cool find!


Thanks that's what my thoughts were.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beastie (Jul 31, 2016)

Better? Does this look like enough ventilation (both sides length wide and top) or should I add some to the other  (width sides) sides as well?


----------



## SlugPod (Jul 31, 2016)

Just thought I'd add; you can typically find 6qt (shoe box sized) Sterilite containers at Dollar Tree! So they're only a dollar +tax. Not a bad idea to stop buy and buy a couple from dollar tree. 
And if you wanted something a little bigger, or your local dollar tree doesn't have any, Walmart has pretty cheap Sterilite containers. (most of them anyway). I just picked up 28qt tubs for 5$ the other day (not for millipedes though). 

I think ErinM31 covered the care pretty well so I don't have much more to add to that. 
But if you found one, I'm sure there would be more around. Maybe go out at night occasionally and just look around. Might be a fun activity to do! Early morning works well, too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beastie (Jul 31, 2016)

Beastie said:


> Better? Does this look like enough ventilation (both sides length wide and top) or should I add some to the other  (width sides) sides as well?


Oops forgot the pictures.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 31, 2016)

Shellbee said:


> Just thought I'd add; you can typically find 6qt (shoe box sized) Sterilite containers at Dollar Tree! So they're only a dollar +tax. Not a bad idea to stop buy and buy a couple from dollar tree.
> And if you wanted something a little bigger, or your local dollar tree doesn't have any, Walmart has pretty cheap Sterilite containers. (most of them anyway). I just picked up 28qt tubs for 5$ the other day (not for millipedes though).
> 
> I think ErinM31 covered the care pretty well so I don't have much more to add to that.
> But if you found one, I'm sure there would be more around. Maybe go out at night occasionally and just look around. Might be a fun activity to do! Early morning works well, too.


Sounds like something we would enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Jul 31, 2016)

Beastie said:


> Oops forgot the pictures.


That looks like a good amount of ventilation -- I would say plenty for most millipede species! I would add about half your substrate and moisten it by misting or drizzling water, then add the rest of the substrate and moisten only a corner and leave the rest dry. If the millipede stays in that corner most of the time, then moisten just a bit more. That would be my recommendation based on the possibly inaccurate assumption that where you live is fairly arid.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 31, 2016)

It's pretty dry here except during monsoon season, the swamp cooler keeps the house fairly humid.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 31, 2016)

ErinM31 said:


> That looks like a good amount of ventilation -- I would say plenty for most millipede species! I would add about half your substrate and moisten it by misting or drizzling water, then add the rest of the substrate and moisten only a corner and leave the rest dry. If the millipede stays in that corner most of the time, then moisten just a bit more. That would be my recommendation based on the possibly inaccurate assumption that where you live is fairly arid.


I gathered a bunch of leaf litter and bark from the oak tree out back, (some already decaying and some crunchy but not decayed, I'm going to mix it with coconut bark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Jul 31, 2016)

Beastie said:


> It's pretty dry here except during monsoon season, the swamp cooler keeps the house fairly humid.


Sounds similar to how it is here in San Antonio.  I have yet to find any of the large round millipedes native to the state, but what I have described has worked well for my _Abacion_ millipedes which generally prefer drier conditions but will sometimes visit the sphagnum moss that I keep moist.



Beastie said:


> I gathered a bunch of leaf litter and bark from the oak tree out back, (some already decaying and some crunchy but not decayed, I'm going to mix it with coconut bark.


Excellent! That sounds like an ideal millipede set-up to me!


----------



## Beastie (Jul 31, 2016)

ErinM31 said:


> Sounds similar to how it is here in San Antonio.  I have yet to find any of the large round millipedes native to the state, but what I have described has worked well for my _Abacion_ millipedes which generally prefer drier conditions but will sometimes visit the sphagnum moss that I keep moist.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent! That sounds like an ideal millipede set-up to me!


Yay! I hope he/she thinks so too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Aug 1, 2016)

Beastie said:


> Yay! I hope he/she thinks so too!


If you're able to get a photo of the underside (just need to see the first/anterior/caudal third), I should be able to tell you what gender the millipede is.  The ideal way to get such a photo is if the millipede happens to stretch up on the glass while exploring, but many species are more interested in burrowing and rarely display such behavior. Alternatively, I should be able to determine the gender from a lateral shot if it is a close-up and the millipede is not curled up.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 1, 2016)

ErinM31 said:


> If you're able to get a photo of the underside (just need to see the first/anterior/caudal third), I should be able to tell you what gender the millipede is.  The ideal way to get such a photo is if the millipede happens to stretch up on the glass while exploring, but many species are more interested in burrowing and rarely display such behavior. Alternatively, I should be able to determine the gender from a lateral shot if it is a close-up and the millipede is not curled up.


The pic I first posted is the best one so far, maybe I'll try to get another once it's acclimated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Aug 1, 2016)

Beastie said:


> I gathered a bunch of leaf litter and bark from the oak tree out back, (some already decaying and some crunchy but not decayed, I'm going to mix it with coconut bark.


Sorry to butt in, seems like @ErinM31 and @Shellbee have this thread covered, however, just wanted to confirm that for the substrate you are using rotten _wood_, not bark? 'Cause bark is pretty much inedible, and is completely different from rotten wood. Bark pieces make great hides, however you need rotten wood in the substrate for them to eat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Beastie (Aug 1, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> Sorry to butt in, seems like @ErinM31 and @Shellbee have this thread covered, however, just wanted to confirm that for the substrate you are using rotten _wood_, not bark? 'Cause bark is pretty much inedible, and is completely different from rotten wood. Bark pieces make great hides, however you need rotten wood in the substrate for them to eat.


There were bits and pieces of both, the bark pieces are bigger and I figured would be hides. There are a ton of decaying leaves, I can add more wood but I have a question first; decaying usually involves some forms of mold breakdown do I need to make sure there are no pieces with this on it?


----------



## Beastie (Aug 1, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> Sorry to butt in, seems like @ErinM31 and @Shellbee have this thread covered, however, just wanted to confirm that for the substrate you are using rotten _wood_, not bark? 'Cause bark is pretty much inedible, and is completely different from rotten wood. Bark pieces make great hides, however you need rotten wood in the substrate for them to eat.


There were bits and pieces of both, the bark pieces are bigger and I figured would be hides. There are a ton of decaying leaves, I can add more wood but I have a question first; decaying usually involves some forms of mold breakdown do I need to make sure there are no pieces with this on it?


----------



## Hisserdude (Aug 1, 2016)

Beastie said:


> There were bits and pieces of both, the bark pieces are bigger and I figured would be hides. There are a ton of decaying leaves, I can add more wood but I have a question first; decaying usually involves some forms of mold breakdown do I need to make sure there are no pieces with this on it?


I've found rotten wood without mold on it before, just any wood that has decayed to where it's dark and you can easily crumble it up in your hand. Most molds that grow on rotten wood tend to be edible for millipedes and isopods, however rotten wood and leaves can carry pests like nematodes and mites so people tend to sterilize the stuff before they place it in their cages.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Beastie (Aug 2, 2016)

Eh, I'm not going to worry too much about it since I got the stuff from the area the millipede most likely was living and thriving anyhow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Aug 2, 2016)

Yes, I would definitely recommend sterilizing by baking in the oven around 225F until thoroughly dry (although I confess that early on I did not do this and did not have any major problems). Mold is okay and indeed, unavoidable on moist rotten wood. In the terrarium, it tends to be transitory. I would only worry if there was a LOT of mold. You should not have this problem I think since this millipede likely requires a lower level of moisture than most.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beastie (Aug 7, 2016)

We caught her out and about munching on some wood a few nights ago, seeing all the little trails through the dirt is really cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Aug 7, 2016)

Beastie said:


> We caught her out and about munching on some wood a few nights ago, seeing all the little trails through the dirt is really cool.


I'm so glad that your beautiful millipede is doing well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beastie (Aug 7, 2016)

Is there any light blue/black/red that we can use to view him/her at night without disturbing the critter?


----------



## ErinM31 (Aug 8, 2016)

Beastie said:


> Is there any light blue/black/red that we can use to view him/her at night without disturbing the critter?


I'm afraid I don't know, sorry! I would guess that red/infrared light like those used in film developing might be an option? I really don't know what spectrum that millipedes are able to see. Your millipede would not be visible in blacklight and those that are seem to feel it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Squidsalad (Aug 8, 2016)

I just wanted to jump in and say that I don't believe that to be Orthoporus ornatus .  Your current set up looks fine for whatever species that is, especially if you are feeding it what you it with.    congrats on your new friend

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Aug 9, 2016)

Squidsalad said:


> I just wanted to jump in and say that I don't believe that to be Orthoporus ornatus .  Your current set up looks fine for whatever species that is, especially if you are feeding it what you it with.    congrats on your new friend


Agreed! In case my post was unclear, I believe the millipede to be a Spirobolid of the family Atopetholidae. Based on the region those millipedes are native to, I thought it might do well in a set-up similar to _Orthoporus ornatus_, but even better is to base husbandry on the habitat that the millipede was found it, which @Beastie seems to have achieved quite well!


----------



## Squidsalad (Aug 9, 2016)

ErinM31 said:


> Agreed! In case my post was unclear, I believe the millipede to be a Spirobolid of the family Atopetholidae. Based on the region those millipedes are native to, I thought it might do well in a set-up similar to _Orthoporus ornatus_, but even better is to base husbandry on the habitat that the millipede was found it, which @Beastie seems to have achieved quite well!


I misread your list, haha.Sorry . You are a wonderful forum poster.   


You might have helped me solve my own mystery too, so thanks again.


----------



## ErinM31 (Aug 9, 2016)

Squidsalad said:


> I misread your list, haha.Sorry . You are a wonderful forum poster.
> 
> You might have helped me solve my own mystery too, so thanks again.


No worries! I just wanted to make sure I hadn't created any confusion!  What mystery is that, if I may ask? Might you have an Apothelidae millipede?


----------



## Beastie (Aug 9, 2016)

It was pre


ErinM31 said:


> Agreed! In case my post was unclear, I believe the millipede to be a Spirobolid of the family Atopetholidae. Based on the region those millipedes are native to, I thought it might do well in a set-up similar to _Orthoporus ornatus_, but even better is to base husbandry on the habitat that the millipede was found it, which @Beastie seems to have achieved quite well!


 It was pretty easy since the millipede literally showed up at my front door lol. Gotta love az monsoons!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beastie (Aug 10, 2016)

So the mites that are harmful to millipedes, what do they look like? Also are there any particular colors of mold that are harmful to them? I saw a bit of green mold showing up on a piece of wood so I took it out.


----------



## ErinM31 (Aug 11, 2016)

Beastie said:


> So the mites that are harmful to millipedes, what do they look like? Also are there any particular colors of mold that are harmful to them? I saw a bit of green mold showing up on a piece of wood so I took it out.


I don't know of any mites that are harmful to millipedes other than if they are numerous enough to be a source of stress (millipedes don't seem to mind a few walking on them). It is sooo easy to accidentally introduce one with a wild-caught invert or that wood or leaf you thought was clean!  I would be very sparing with supplemental food as that can really encourage their population to grow. So long as they don't overrun the terrarium, I don't think you have to worry. I am going to look into getting some predatory mites to cut down on mind because I don't want them to spread to my tarantula terrariums (where they ARE a bad thing!).

As for mold, I would not worry about it, especially the type that appears transient lay on wood. Orin McMonigle mentions there being one type that is bad -- a white one that causes discoloration I believe? I don't have the book (Millipeds in Captivity) with at the moment but I have never seen this mold, nor have my millipedes nor isopods suffered ill effects from any, but I will spot remove bits and cover others with a bit of substrate just because I don't want to see it - probably silly but it makes me feel better.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 11, 2016)

ErinM31 said:


> I don't know of any mites that are harmful to millipedes other than if they are numerous enough to be a source of stress (millipedes don't seem to mind a few walking on them). It is sooo easy to accidentally introduce one with a wild-caught invert or that wood or leaf you thought was clean!  I would be very sparing with supplemental food as that can really encourage their population to grow. So long as they don't overrun the terrarium, I don't think you have to worry. I am going to look into getting some predatory mites to cut down on mind because I don't want them to spread to my tarantula terrariums (where they ARE a bad thing!).
> 
> As for mold, I would not worry about it, especially the type that appears transient lay on wood. Orin McMonigle mentions there being one type that is bad -- a white one that causes discoloration I believe? I don't have the book (Millipeds in Captivity) with at the moment but I have never seen this mold, nor have my millipedes nor isopods suffered ill effects from any, but I will spot remove bits and cover others with a bit of substrate just because I don't want to see it - probably silly but it makes me feel better.


Yeah I definitely saw a fair amount of life looking through its enclosure yesterday (and diverse at that) but I don't THINK it was in overabundance. Though I may move her to a shelf further away from my T's since you mentioned that and it wasn't something I had thought of. The Milli is definitely eating because I found what I'm fairly certain is millipoop  (frass right?). Which leads me to another question, do I need to clean this out? I also read that they will cover eggs in frass so what is that chance some of the large pile of poop isn't just poop?


----------



## ErinM31 (Aug 11, 2016)

Beastie said:


> Yeah I definitely saw a fair amount of life looking through its enclosure yesterday (and diverse at that) but I don't THINK it was in overabundance. Though I may move her to a shelf further away from my T's since you mentioned that and it wasn't something I had thought of. The Milli is definitely eating because I found what I'm fairly certain is millipoop  (frass right?). Which leads me to another question, do I need to clean this out? I also read that they will cover eggs in frass so what is that chance some of the large pile of poop isn't just poop?


Sounds like it should be fine, I think.  I haven't kept any of my millipedes this way, but have some harvestmen in a jar full of springtails, a few small snails and isopods, and no doubt some mites as well.

Apparently mites will get into the tarantula's book lungs and cause problems that way.  If your tarantulas are the arid variety, I think it much less likely for mites to take up residence but it's a good idea to keep them away from a terrarium with mites in any case.

No, don't worry about the grass. With one millipede, it should be a long time before you need to replace substrate. (Their frass is not "dirty", requiring assiduous clean-up like so many other pets -- they protect their eggs and make molting chambers with it afterall.) And yes, eggs are a definite possibility! *fingers crossed* I got my Narceus americanus pedelings from a female that was already gravid when I received her.


----------



## Hisserdude (Aug 11, 2016)

Well some mites, grain mites in particular, will enter a dormant state and adhere themselves to a surface when food is low, and your pets count as a surface. When grain mite infestations are particularly bad, they can cover your inverts and block their breathing spiracles, which leads to suffocation. Once you have mites in your home, there is really no getting rid of them, all you can do is try to keep their numbers low. 

Soil mites or predatory mites aren't too bad, though they can stress your inverts with constant tactile contact, they like to climb everything.

You probably have springtails in your enclosure along with the mites, which is good, springtails are one of the best defenses against mites. The larger species that you can find for sale like _Sinella curviseta_, aka the Tropical pink springtails, are particularly good at keeping grain mites under control, however they are a hit and miss with soil mite infestations, and they obviously won't get rid of predatory mites.
Just keep the supplemental foods to a minimum, make sure to clean up leftovers, and don't use leaves that are too fresh, as freshly fallen leaves can lead to grain mite outbreaks.

BTW, even keeping your Ts in another room is not an adequate defence against mites, if conditions are right they'll find a way in. I have a millipede cage I keep in the bathroom, no other bugs are kept there and the cage was thoroughly washed and the substrate was sterilized before the pedes were put in, and the cage has never entered the room I have the rest of my bugs in. Yet they still have the same mites the rest of my enclosures have, what probably happened was tha the mites were on my clothes when I was feeding the pedes one time, and got into the enclosure that way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beastie (Aug 12, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> Well some mites, grain mites in particular, will enter a dormant state and adhere themselves to a surface when food is low, and your pets count as a surface. When grain mite infestations are particularly bad, they can cover your inverts and block their breathing spiracles, which leads to suffocation. Once you have mites in your home, there is really no getting rid of them, all you can do is try to keep their numbers low.
> 
> Soil mites or predatory mites aren't too bad, though they can stress your inverts with constant tactile contact, they like to climb everything.
> 
> ...


I do understand that, I aim to keep the T enclosures clean in order to avoid it is just thought I would keep them a bit further apart to maybe lessen the chances a bit.  I will keep an eye on things, if the millipede enclosure looks too overrun I'll set him/her free.


----------



## Hisserdude (Aug 12, 2016)

Beastie said:


> I do understand that, I aim to keep the T enclosures clean in order to avoid it is just thought I would keep them a bit further apart to maybe lessen the chances a bit.  I will keep an eye on things, if the millipede enclosure looks too overrun I'll set him/her free.


If your tarantulas are of the desert variety, then you shouldn't have too many problems with mites, as your tarantula enclosures should be too dry for them.
Do you have any pictures of the mites by chance?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Beastie (Aug 12, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> If your tarantulas are of the desert variety, then you shouldn't have too many problems with mites, as your tarantula enclosures should be too dry for them.
> Do you have any pictures of the mites by chance?


I don't but I can maybe attempt some pictures later. I'm not even sure what's mites and what's not. I have a g.maule (chilean gold fluff) and a pink toe.


----------



## SDCPs (Aug 13, 2016)

That is a spectacular millipede btw, Congrats on the awesome new pet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> Well some mites, grain mites in particular, will enter a dormant state and adhere themselves to a surface when food is low, and your pets count as a surface. When grain mite infestations are particularly bad, they can cover your inverts and block their breathing spiracles, which leads to suffocation. Once you have mites in your home, there is really no getting rid of them, all you can do is try to keep their numbers low.


Yikes!  All the more reason I must continue my ongoing war...



Hisserdude said:


> You probably have springtails in your enclosure along with the mites, which is good, springtails are one of the best defenses against mites. The larger species that you can find for sale like _Sinella curviseta_, aka the Tropical pink springtails, are particularly good at keeping grain mites under control, however they are a hit and miss with soil mite infestations, and they obviously won't get rid of predatory mites.


I recently rehoused my Armadillidium vulgare. While there were springtails in great abundance, there were also small red mites in even greater.  But then I imagine not every species of springtail competes with every species of mite? I did not see the larger tan-colored mites that I have found in my millipede enclosures. I really need to get some predatory mites...



Hisserdude said:


> Just keep the supplemental foods to a minimum, make sure to clean up leftovers, and don't use leaves that are too fresh, as freshly fallen leaves can lead to grain mite outbreaks.


Agreed!



Hisserdude said:


> BTW, even keeping your Ts in another room is not an adequate defence against mites, if conditions are right they'll find a way in. I have a millipede cage I keep in the bathroom, no other bugs are kept there and the cage was thoroughly washed and the substrate was sterilized before the pedes were put in, and the cage has never entered the room I have the rest of my bugs in. Yet they still have the same mites the rest of my enclosures have, what probably happened was tha the mites were on my clothes when I was feeding the pedes one time, and got into the enclosure that way.


This is true too. I try to take preventative measures to keep from spreading mites and other pests between enclosures. So far, I seem to have been fortunate with my tarantulas, even though half of them are swamp-dwellers. Perhaps there is insufficient nutrients in the substrate I use for them (mix of coir, peat moss and sphagnum moss) to support an infestation.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## ErinM31 (Nov 10, 2016)

@Beastie How is your millipede doing? 

Are you in southern Arizona? There may be a species or two of _Hiltonius_ in that area and they can look similar. If the stripes are red, then I would say definitely _Hiltonius_ (not all _Hiltonius_ species have red stripes but I haven't seen any Atopetholidae millipede with red stripes, although a lot of named species are not represented on BugGuide).


----------



## Beastie (Nov 10, 2016)

ErinM31 said:


> @Beastie How is your millipede doing?
> 
> Are you in southern Arizona? There may be a species or two of _Hiltonius_ in that area and they can look similar. If the stripes are red, then I would say definitely _Hiltonius_ (not all _Hiltonius_ species have red stripes but I haven't seen any Atopetholidae millipede with red stripes, although a lot of named species are not represented on BugGuide).


There are no stripes on it from what I can tell. I'm not exaptly sure how he/she is doing, I'm thinking she's premolt or molting. There haven't been new burrow lines in a while but I'm pretty sure he/she is alive since there is no signs that he/she isn't. No stink, no mold growing, ect.


----------



## ErinM31 (Nov 11, 2016)

Beastie said:


> There are no stripes on it from what I can tell. I'm not exaptly sure how he/she is doing, I'm thinking she's premolt or molting. There haven't been new burrow lines in a while but I'm pretty sure he/she is alive since there is no signs that he/she isn't. No stink, no mold growing, ect.


I wasn't sure from the photos -- I've noticed they can look quite different depending on the light. I just acquired what I believe to be an Atopetholidae millipede and I thought of your millipede. I'm glad they seem to still be well!  You're probably right about the molting -- mine are sometimes buried for weeks at a time but then finally emerge a bit larger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

